# Recently Took NJATC Aptitude Test



## chris856

You did fine. I ran out of time and guessed on like 6 or 8 of the math questions but couldn't have missed more than 2 of the reading questions and I just got my letter saying I passed and now I have an interview on the 24th.


----------



## erics37

I don't know how the grading works, or if it varies local by local.

Sounds like you did okay, but of course there may be some whiz kids in there that aced the whole thing. That's what I did :thumbup:

One key to remember is that if you don't get knocked for wrong answers, and you're running out of time, then GUESS! If you guess you'll have at least a small chance to get it right instead of zero chance.


----------



## miller_elex

erics37 said:


> but of course there may be some whiz kids in there that aced the whole thing. That's what I did :thumbup:


I smell a TRUCK-LOAD of B.S.


----------



## Kvolt

miller_elex said:


> I smell a TRUCK-LOAD of B.S.


Lmao who knows he could be a genious.

Thanks for the reassurance guys. Yes there were about 2 guys i noticed out of over 60 that were just sitting there doing nothing with 5 miniutes left to go, like they blew through it with ease or something.

Me on the otherhand, the problems were not necessarily difficult, and i could do the problems if it wasnt for the lack of time. I nearly completed it though. Says on the directions you are only graded on what you answer correct.


----------



## Kvolt

chris856 said:


> You did fine. I ran out of time and guessed on like 6 or 8 of the math questions but couldn't have missed more than 2 of the reading questions and I just got my letter saying I passed and now I have an interview on the 24th.


So Chris, do you think you missed a few that you actually didnt guess on? Im thinking of a few on the test i think i did miss. The ones that got me were like Y=x+t-z/m if y stays constant and m goes up by a factor of 3 and etc whats y.


----------



## Murphy

Kvolt said:


> So Chris, do you think you missed a few that you actually didnt guess on? Im thinking of a few on the test i think i did miss. The ones that got me were like Y=x+t-z/m if y stays constant and m goes up by a factor of 3 and etc whats y.


 wouldnt that answer be as easy as Y= x + t - z/ m(3)


----------



## mikeh32

What local did you test for?


----------



## chris856

I don't think I missed much if any of the ones I did answer, I just did the easy ones first and didn't even get to the factoring.
I'm applying at local 46. It's a bit of a gamble because even if I do work enough during my apprenticeship, I might risk being on the bench once I turn out for a long time. Last I heard 46 has 900+ on the bench (most are Jmen).
They are one of the two that are closest to me, 191 being the other and last time I tried they weren't even taking applications.
I know I might spend some time laid off, but I am spending A LOT of time laid off already, so I would like to make a better wage and not pay for my schooling anymore at least.


----------



## Kvolt

i applied springfield local 193. Their hiring because every1 here is apparantly expecting alot of work to pick up. Just hope i passed the test, id like to be a part of this.


----------



## erics37

miller_elex said:


> I smell a TRUCK-LOAD of B.S.


For real, home-skillet!



Kvolt said:


> Lmao who knows he could be a genious.


Maybe :thumbup:

I aced all the categories of the placement test the local community college made me take a few years ago before I could enroll for classes.

I'm a good test taker!

I'm not trying to brag or anything, I'm just making sure all of you understand how kick-ass I am.


----------



## Malaking_TT

erics37 said:


> For real, home-skillet!
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe :thumbup:
> 
> I aced all the categories of the placement test the local community college made me take a few years ago before I could enroll for classes.
> 
> I'm a good test taker!
> 
> I'm not trying to brag or anything, I'm just making sure all of you understand how kick-ass I am.



I worked with an apprentice last summer who always did awesome on his tests, mid to high 90's every time. He sucked in the field and was a major fuk head, one of the first to get laid off.


----------



## erics37

Malaking_TT said:


> I worked with an apprentice last summer who always did awesome on his tests, mid to high 90's every time. He sucked in the field and was a major fuk head, one of the first to get laid off.


:laughing:

I hope I'm not like that


----------



## Fractured

In our local (332) it is a combination of the tests and an oral interview. Don't fret, because I know guys that got in because they did great on the oral interview even though they didn't score in the top on the reading/math. Just remember to answer the questions S. A. R. (situation, action, result)


----------



## mikeh32

i believe the math test is just pass, or fail. no score


----------



## Kvolt

So i passed my test, interview is coming up middle of next month!


----------



## Kvolt

what questions for the interview should i prepare for?


----------



## chris856

I just took the interview, some of the questions were

1.Talk about a time you finished a project from beginning to end.

2.Talk about a time when you worked with a group of people.

3.Why do you want to be an electrician?

One that does get asked a lot is "what do you think an electrician does"

When you answer make sure you say stuff like work in the elements, dig, work in confined spaces, haul conduit, etc.

The want to see if you are ready to do grunt work.
Don't say installing plugs or wirenutting wires.

This is a good thread on the subject: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f26/ibew-apprenticeship-interview-1827/

Good luck, I'm pretty sure I gave them good answers but I was REALLY nervous and I'm sure they could tell. I sat at the head of a table one guy was asking questions and 7 other guys typed on thier computers every time I answered. It was the weirdest interview I've been on.

Try to make it clear you can get things done and you are in it for the long haul.


----------



## Kvolt

Hey thanks chris that was very helpful. Yes i expect i will be a bit nervous also. I have been going through in my head possible questions and answers and im sure i will be asked similar questions as you. Or at least something similar so now i am a little bit more prepared. Thanks again


----------



## chris856

If you have any construction or production background work it in.


----------



## Kvolt

no real construction backround, but iv nearly got my associates in electrical maintence/electrical technology.


----------



## Dietrying212

chris856 said:


> You did fine. I ran out of time and guessed on like 6 or 8 of the math questions but couldn't have missed more than 2 of the reading questions and I just got my letter saying I passed and now I have an interview on the 24th.


How long did it take for you to get your results back ?
I took my test last Saturday on the 18th and I'm pretty nervous


----------



## Dietrying212

How long did it take to get your results back from the test?


----------



## Fatdaddy

took about a month to get my results I started in the high 300s and now in the high 100s 6 months later


----------

